# Need your guys expertise



## Aiken Colon (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a customer wanting information about thermal imaging equipment, and flat roofs are by far the hardest to do correctly. You get a lot of false positives due to reflection. There has to be almost no wind, and it has to be done mainly after sunset. 

I was wondering if you guys could hook me up with the information on this roofing type that the customer is talking about. I need to know how reflective it is. How it holds moisture (water), if it does at all. And what type of construction material it is made out of.

_1. mostly flat BUR. up to 2 layers of roof covering with insulation board._

_2. I used Troxlers unit years ago_

The 2nd comment may be an older type of thermal imager as well, not sure.

Thanks in advance for the information

JJ


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

BE BETTER IF YOU HAD A ROOF PIC,BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE describing a hot tar roof,or possibly coal tar


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Built Up Roofing = BUR. This could be hot or cold. This could be asphalt or tar. Two layers of roof covering can mean many things... 2 ply felt? Or two roof systems installed one over the other? 

I am not familiar with Troxler, but I assume that's the camera? 

ALways follow up each area shown on the camera to have moisture, with a core cut down to the substrate to test for accuracy.


----------



## BornaRoofer (Oct 28, 2008)

Troxler is a nuclear device used for checking density's. It can be used for moisture but its very labor intensive with drawings gridded out and then crunching the numbers.


----------

